# Some big dog owners really irritate me...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I took the girls out this morning for a walk before church as it was cool out. On the way back, this lady came the other way with this huge black dog.(it look like a malamute/lab mix) The dog was pulling her and clearly in control. Her dog looked like he wanted to eat mine, so I picked up my girls when they came by. As the lady walked by, she said in a condescending way, "well, that's one way to handle it." What she said made me mad,:angry: but I did not respond. I feel like I did the right thing. I'm just wondering how you or your fluffs may have responded. Thanks.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Big dog owners:smpullhair: I get so upset with many of them:angry: when I'm walking my girls and see a BIG dog coming our way I pick them up like you, when the owner gets near they always say, Oh my dog won't hurt yours:w00t: ya right, like I'm going to take the chance:blink:
A few days ago my bil showed uo unexpected with his wife and BIG rotweiler:w00t: as soon as I opened the door his dog came running in:w00t: I had no warning and was scared to death, both girls were in the kitchen and ran out to see who was here, I could never have saved them from that dog :smcry:who would guess someone would bring ther big dog to your house without asking or warning you:angry: luckily the dog was kind and gentle, bil and his wife kept their dog in my house without asking me if it was ok:angry: I held Matilda the whole time, B&B stayed in her bed next to me. My husband didn't think a thing about the whole thing and thought I was a drama queen for being upset:angry:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She was probably just trying to cover up her own embarrassment so don't let it get to you. I'd be super embarrassed if I made small dog owners feel the need to pick up their little ones just because of my out of control big dog. Some people appologize and some people get snotty. I'm sorry she happened to be the rude version.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

At the vet yesterday afternoon an elderly women had her ex-husband's dog who was part german shepherd and ??. She kept saying she could not control the dog and it was barking and growling at everything. She had the leash around her ankle and I was waiting for her to be pulled off the bench. If that dog got lose it would have eaten up something or somebody. Anyway, the little girl behind the counter took us in a room immediately. Ollie was also barking at the big dog. Once he was inside the room I got him calmed down. He was scared and wouldn't leave my side. Once the dog was taken in another room he was sedated. Got out before he came to thank heavens. Don't want to go through that again.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I am someone who has a big and little dog. I always walk my big dog on a short leash, not a long one. He's tall enought that it doesn't pull on his head and there is no way he can get his head down to where a little dog is. If I saw a woman walking a big dog that was pulling her, I wouldn't only be worried about my little dog, I'd also be worried about my greyhound. I would definately cross the street and pick the little one up. My greyhound I would put on the opposite side of me.

Some people have dogs that they can't control because they've never taken the time to teach them. Big dogs can hurt little dogs without even meaning to, so you were definately right to pick your girls up. Someone needs to tell her that she shouldn't have a big dog on a long leash if she can't control him. You should never let a big dog lead you, you should always make it walk right beside you.

I get irritated all the time when I walk my dogs with big and little dog owners! One time I was walking my greyhound and a little chi came running out of the owners yard and right up to by boy barking and growling at him. Of course that got him excited so I was fighting an 85# dog and trying to get the little one away. The people sat on the porch and laughed until I informed them I was going to turn him loose and let him eat their little dog if they didn't get him!

Honestly, people need to understand dogs before they get them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LizziesMom said:


> I am someone who has a big and little dog. I always walk my big dog on a short leash, not a long one. He's tall enought that it doesn't pull on his head and there is no way he can get his head down to where a little dog is. If I saw a woman walking a big dog that was pulling her, I wouldn't only be worried about my little dog, I'd also be worried about my greyhound. I would definately cross the street and pick the little one up. My greyhound I would put on the opposite side of me.
> 
> Some people have dogs that they can't control because they've never taken the time to teach them. Big dogs can hurt little dogs without even meaning to, so you were definately right to pick your girls up. Someone needs to tell her that she shouldn't have a big dog on a long leash if she can't control him. You should never let a big dog lead you, you should always make it walk right beside you.
> 
> ...


 


:goodpost: it doesn't matter on the size the owners can be the real jerks:angry:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

...not to play devils advocate or anything, but as an owner to both big and little dogs, it's not the size of the dog, it's the temperament of the dog. And I agree with the statement that someone said that a large dog can hurt a little dog without meaning to, and you SHOULD pick up your dog if their dog isn't under control (big OR little).

And having been in the pet industry since I was 14, I have met some nasty little dogs too. More than big dogs honestly LOL So again I say to be fair, its the temperament and if the owners have control.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree about the temperament and the control thing. We've got every size dog here where I live and it just depends on the dog and I often think on the owner. I always ask, "Friendly?" to which just this morning a cute guy said to me, "Him or me?":HistericalSmiley: Most owners will fess up if their dogs aren't. Tyler's had great encounters with big dogs but I'm watching every second and if I don't like the look of a dog, I don't even go near one with him. I also stay away from pit bulls, rottweillers, boxers and german shepards. Just my thing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Big dog owners:smpullhair: I get so upset with many of them:angry: when I'm walking my girls and see a BIG dog coming our way I pick them up like you, when the owner gets near they always say, Oh my dog won't hurt yours:w00t: ya right, like I'm going to take the chance:blink:
> A few days ago my bil showed uo unexpected with his wife and BIG rotweiler:w00t: as soon as I opened the door his dog came running in:w00t: I had no warning and was scared to death, both girls were in the kitchen and ran out to see who was here, I could never have saved them from that dog :smcry:who would guess someone would bring ther big dog to your house without asking or warning you:angry: luckily the dog was kind and gentle, bil and his wife kept their dog in my house without asking me if it was ok:angry: I held Matilda the whole time, B&B stayed in her bed next to me. My husband didn't think a thing about the whole thing and thought I was a drama queen for being upset:angry:


Paula-I would have reacted the same way:smscare2: I'm glad it all turned out okay.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheri said:


> ...not to play devils advocate or anything, but as an owner to both big and little dogs, it's not the size of the dog, it's the temperament of the dog. And I agree with the statement that someone said that a large dog can hurt a little dog without meaning to, and you SHOULD pick up your dog if their dog isn't under control (big OR little).
> 
> And having been in the pet industry since I was 14, I have met some nasty little dogs too. More than big dogs honestly LOL So again I say to be fair, its the temperament and if the owners have control.


Albeit little dogs can be nasty, and some owners, too-the big dog will always win, friendly or not. My girls are really tiny, even for Maltese! A playful nip or being pawed by a big dog could do serious damage. With all respect, I don't think "fairness" is an issue. Years ago, my next door neighbor had a friendly rottweiler that got loose; she came over to "play" with my son, who was about 2 at the time. I was with him in the yard and she ran over and knocked him down before I could do anything. Fortunately, the neighbor came and got her and no damage was done, but because of her size, who knows what might have happened? So, I do think size is an issue. I think big dog owners have more responsibility because big dogs are capable of doing more damage. My sister is a big dog owner and she has properly socialized and trained her dog, and I consider my sister to be a very responsible big dog owner and I think she would agree with me that having a big dog is a bigger responsibility. :mellow:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LizziesMom said:


> I am someone who has a big and little dog. I always walk my big dog on a short leash, not a long one. He's tall enought that it doesn't pull on his head and there is no way he can get his head down to where a little dog is. If I saw a woman walking a big dog that was pulling her, I wouldn't only be worried about my little dog, I'd also be worried about my greyhound. I would definately cross the street and pick the little one up. My greyhound I would put on the opposite side of me.
> 
> Some people have dogs that they can't control because they've never taken the time to teach them. Big dogs can hurt little dogs without even meaning to, so you were definately right to pick your girls up. Someone needs to tell her that she shouldn't have a big dog on a long leash if she can't control him. You should never let a big dog lead you, you should always make it walk right beside you.
> 
> ...


You are right about that! You sound like a very responsible owner. I wish they were all like you:blush:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Personally most big dogs scare me. Unless it's a Lab. I've never met a Lab that wasn't friendly.:innocent:

I pick Libby up, when big dogs are very near. My Westie was mauled several years ago by Akitas so I'm parinoid, about another attack.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for the complement. I have over 20 years experience dealing with greyhounds, so I know big dogs pretty well. I know what a big dog is capable of doing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Purple-peep said:


> Personally most big dogs scare me. Unless it's a Lab. I've never met a Lab that wasn't friendly.:innocent:
> 
> I pick Libby up, when big dogs are very near. My Westie was mauled several years ago by Akitas so I'm parinoid, about another attack.


There was a terrible incident in our town in Vermont where a woman who owned a Lab ended up nearly having her face bitten off by it. Apparently it wasn't feeling well and when she came near him or her the dog attacked her. She was a shop owner with her DH opening a new store that week and the community gathered to help them. Years of plastic surgery too. They were told that Labs have the highest bite rate of all dogs. :blink: Huh? I think it's because of the large number of labs out there. But that whole incident was a real eye opener.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

aprilb said:


> I took the girls out this morning for a walk before church as it was cool out. On the way back, this lady came the other way with this huge black dog.(it look like a malamute/lab mix) The dog was pulling her and clearly in control. Her dog looked like he wanted to eat mine, so I picked up my girls when they came by. As the lady walked by, she said in a condescending way, "well, that's one way to handle it." What she said made me mad,:angry: but I did not respond. I feel like I did the right thing. I'm just wondering how you or your fluffs may have responded. Thanks.


Your response was wise. :thumbsup: I have read about so many dog attacks online this summer and heard about so many locally, too. Scary! I carry pepper spray on my walks, now. We have a lab in our neighborhood that has always been super friendly to everyone. Last year, a gal and her Bichon approached the Lab....like every other day....she was petting the Lab like all the other times. Out of nowhere, he snapped. As she was petting him, he tore into her Bichon. Nobody could stop the attack. The Bichon did live, but, had a long and awful recovery physically. Emotionally, I'm sure the attack affected her Bichon, too.  So, now, I won't take any chances, period. I don't let any other dogs approach mine. I just can't take the risk, I've heard too many horror stories.

Also, a terrier mix approached Cody a couple of years ago...tail wagging. The owner said, "oh, he's a sweetheart," the next thing I know he jumps up on Cody's back and kicks him in the back hard one time! Oh, I was so upset. Thank goodness, Cody was okay. But, I learned any size of dog and any seemingly sweet temperament, I don't trust it. I literally say to people, "please, keep your dog away from mine."


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses to my thread. I feel much better about picking my girls up and I will continue to do this. :blush: My Lily is really afraid of big, black dogs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I would have been so annoyed at the lady's condescending comment! If I were her, I would be incredibly embarassed if someone else felt like their dogs were in danger because of my out of control dog...
You handled it quite well though and I think any one of us would have done the same! 

Big dogs in general, friendly or calm or not, really freak me out around Bailey. Even though he's bigger than your girls (11.5 pounds), I still don't want him anywhere near big dogs...you just never know. Our neighbors have two large dogs who are often in the backyard unattended...they share a fence with us (its wooden frame with wire) and I am always petrified they're going to jump over and get Bailey. One of the dogs, a shepard mix, always growls at Bailey and is kicking his back legs up (i dont know what that means)...and just generally looks not-so-nice. I try to keep Bailey away from that side of the yard when I take him out but it's hard because he wants to go over and play. It REALLY bugs me that I'm afraid to let my dog play in my own yard because of those big dogs being out there unattended most of the time.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My first reaction to seeing a big dog on our daily walk is............to scoop my dog right up into my arms cause you never know.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Remember yanking your dog up every time a big dog comes can make your dog nervous and afraid of larger dogs. A small dog that goes defensive is more likely to invite an attack than one who has been taught to get out of the way and sit and wait. Don't make your dog more of a target than it already it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A couple of summers ago (before I had Ava) I was walking my three down the street. All of a sudden two huge dogs came running toward us!!! :w00t:


I gathered my pups by my side on a very short leash and got down on my knee. When the first dog got to us I put up my arm and yelled "NO".
and to my surprise he stopped and walked away. Then the rotty came running to us and barking - I grabbed her collar with my free hand and held her away from my three. .....what a perdicament!!!:blink: I just started yelling "HELP- HELP". A teenager from across the street came out of a house and took the rotty and the other dog and put them in the owner's house. The owner's weren't home at the time and didn't know their dogs had gotten out. 

What a frightening experience. Thank God that rotty wasn't vicious - she sure scared me to death though. They still scare me every time we walk by their yard - the dogs run up and down the yard and slam into the gate trying to get it opened when they see us


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I will never forget when I got CeeCee and took her in for her first check up. There was this HUGH Chow in the office.:w00t: He kept looking at CeeCee and he was not on a leash. I was petrified. He seemed nice enough and he was groomed and looked beautiful but I had read about some Chows and of course, you only remember the bad things you read. Everything turned out fine but I have never forgotten it..........

That lady needed to keep her remarks to herself~~~You did the right thing!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think u did the right thing .. dolce isnt scared of big dogs but i am , and i try to stay away period..


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku's vet suggests picking her up if we encounter a large dog who isn't completely under control. She said that even a dog who is normally friendly can treat a small dog like they're prey (like a rabbit or something). I tend to err on the side of protecting Haiku.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you totally did the right thing. Honestly I simply try not to mind many owners of large dogs. I've encountered too many large dogs running off leash where they aren't supposed to be, following my dogs who are on leash, even running after us while they are in my arms, etc. I've had alot of large dog owners make condescending remarks like the comment you got when their pets were the ones out of control. Even the nice ones make moronic remarks like "Oh don't worry. My baby is so sweet." Actually, not really, not all the time, and who are you to me that I should trust your judgment-- when you break the law and let your dogs run off leash which is illegal in the state of New York? Large dog owners can kiss my butt for all I care. My job is to protect my babies. I pick them up all the time when the big dogs look like trouble, and I will continue to do so. When they say that it's not necessary, I tell them that it makes ME more comfortable and I walk away. This kind of interaction doesn't bother me anymore. My babies are safe and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Albeit little dogs can be nasty, and some owners, too-the big dog will always win, friendly or not. My girls are really tiny, even for Maltese! A playful nip or being pawed by a big dog could do serious damage. With all respect, I don't think "fairness" is an issue. Years ago, my next door neighbor had a friendly rottweiler that got loose; she came over to "play" with my son, who was about 2 at the time. I was with him in the yard and she ran over and knocked him down before I could do anything. Fortunately, the neighbor came and got her and no damage was done, but because of her size, who knows what might have happened? So, I do think size is an issue. I think big dog owners have more responsibility because big dogs are capable of doing more damage. My sister is a big dog owner and she has properly socialized and trained her dog, and I consider my sister to be a very responsible big dog owner and I think she would agree with me that having a big dog is a bigger responsibility. :mellow:


Oh, I totally agree with you. My big guys are BIG, and I call them oafs because they can knock ME over just by walking by being happy lol And I agree to a point that size does matter. I'm not saying I wouldn't pick Vi up if I saw a big dog, I was just saying that just because the dog is big doesn't make it mean.


----------

